# Datei-Eigenschaften: "erstellt:","Geändert am", "Letzter Zugriff:"



## KILLSMAKER (19. Mai 2005)

Microsoft visual studio .net v.2003
Moin!
Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage und zwar: Wie kann ich die in der Überschrift aufgezählten Eigenschaften einer Datei ändern?
DANKE


----------



## Endurion (19. Mai 2005)

SetFileTime macht das. Das HANDLE muss beim Erstellen das Flag FILE_WRITE_ATTRIBUTES gesetzt haben.


----------



## KILLSMAKER (19. Mai 2005)

danke
------


----------

